# Help! Kitten will be thrown away if she doesn't change her behavior!



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey, I have this four-month-old street kitten that's been eating and playing in my front yard for two months. Recently, she got horribly sick with worms and won't eat at all. After some worm medication, she bounced back to health, but another problem arouses.... Now, she seems to leave her poop everywhere - while she meows to beg for food, she will poop out a teeny bit. Then, when I wasn't looking, she would poop out some streaks of poo as well. I thought it was because she couldn't hold it in (she had diarrhea for some time now, though it seems to be getting solid), but apparently she never did this anywhere else. Her 'home' (where she was born) was my neighbor's house and she never did this there. I just don't get it. She usually uses the patch of soil near the drain/by the end of the neighborhood to do her business, and this gets washed out by the rain. I just don't understand why she won't use it anymore.
Everyone else in my house is getting tired of her, so I really hope there's a solution to this...


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Please do not "throw away" your kitten that is horrible!

Is she pooping inside or outside? Wrms will cause diarreah..so since she's been treated her stools should become more solid. I would take her to the vet. I don't know why she's behaving. Is she indoor or outdoor?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

This is almost certainly a medical problem, not a behavioral one. Any abrupt change in toileting or hygiene habits can indicate serious illness in a cat, and when the cat has already been having diarrhea, it's pretty clear that she's got gastrointestinal problems. 

It may be that the wormer didn't kill all the worms, or that she has an additional issue. She needs a vet to diagnose and treat her.

Please take your kitten to the vet, or if you're unable to do so, find a home for her that will provide her with medical care. It's not her fault that she's sick. Please don't abandon her.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

I def dont want to abandon her, it 's just that other ppl are getting angry and we dont have a shelter program here.... I thought it was a med problem too but again, she NEVER did this in other houses. I'm so confused.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok, look at this age her digestive system is extremely sensitive. If she's been wormed, she could still be 'getting over' the medications effects of the original "clean out'.

This little girl is only a baby! Her system has gone through a huge shift in getting rid of the worms. She had just moved home. Now she's no where near her mother, or brothers and sisters, trying to learn her surroundings, noises, smells, "angry people", her food, even the water. Everything is different and she is "alone" as far as she knows with a bunch of strange people.
Please have a little patience with her. Yes, she very well might be having trouble "holding it" as you say. It doesn't matter if she "never did anything like that before"
Her system and anxieties are in over drive and it's just more then she can control at the moment.
Take her to a vet get her checked out. Then if all is good from the vet when you get her home, make a little spot for her in your room. Somewhere she can sleep and be left to some quiet. As odd as it sounds you might try putting a ticking clock near her bed. The ticking sound is like her mothers heartbeat and is comforting.

She needs LOADS of love, PATIENCE, understanding and care right now. Please just take a deep breath and remember she is still very much a tiny baby.

Keep us posted as to how things are going. What's her name? Any pictures? We'd love to see some.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

Thx, cat face! She doesn't have a name yet - and she's not really my pet; I took care of her because the neighbor was going to throw her away... I guess her system is still adjusting. She was not moved to another enviroment. Her feral mom just weaned her, though, because she had another baby, and she's SO hostile to yhis kitten now. It's sad. I'm actually abroad and the ones dealing with her are the ppl in my house. I guess I'll just have to wait and see if she gets better. Her behavior definitely shows that she's feeling healthy...
Is there anything else that you guys suggest doing too, mybe to show that pooping on the floor is not ok or something? I'll def mak


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I wouldn't bother trying to teach her that pooping on the floor isn't okay because she's not doing it intentionally. If you were sick, would you stop vomiting just because someone told you not to? Her body needs to adjust and it sounds like seeing a vet might be helpful as well. You said that she didn't do this at other houses, so it's not normal behavior for her... therefore you really ought to take her to the vet. Maybe she still has worms, a parasite, or something else.

You said there is no shelter nearby but the neighbor wants to "throw her away..." I don't even want to know what that means. If you are unable to keep the cat, please do your best try and find a shelter or rescue that could take her. Ask the vet for resources as well.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

do you think you could set up a litter box for her? Show her where it is, and after she eats, give her a few minutes, then set her in the box because she'll have to go. Giving her someplace to go inside right now may be helpful on a little system that is struggling to adjust to things. Maybe she can't make it outside in time, or is afraid. You said the mother is hostile, well that's HUGELY upsetiing to her and I'm sure she's scared to death. Every noise could be an angry mother!
The object right now is trying to make her feel secure. Her own little bed... a litter box if you can All these are safe places, she won't be attacked.

Still, get her to a vet for a check and tell the vet all that you've shared here.

Best of luck to you and your little girl.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Shes a tiny kitten, she isn't doing this to be bad... there's something going on.

I sure hope when you're old and feeble and messing yourself people don't decide to 'throw you away'.....


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She is not pooping because she is BAD, she has a medical issue going on. Apparently it is time to take this poor baby to a vet. "Throwing away" a kitten because she is sick - (don't be confused, she is NOT misbehaving), is paramount to animal abuse. Do the right thing and get her treated properly. If you feed her, you own her.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

When our Ponyo had accidents like this was because of worm. For some reason the worm meds that the vet gave her did work but not completely clean the worm. It was frustrating... she had really bad gas and even had accidents on my shirt and while I was cuddling her at 5am! But she is the sweetest cat so there is no way I could abandon her. She didn't show she was ill either, very active and ate a lot but didn't gain weight like she was suppose to. Check if your cat is still have fleas or worm or take her to the vet to do test. If it's from fleas it's tapeworm. Because she is young be careful with any medication dosage.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

When I said tht the neighbor wants to throw her away, I mean that they want to take her somewhere else far from our neighborhood and leave her there. They already did this with a mother cat and her kittens in the past. So please don't judge me because I'm trying so hard to keep her here, even though technically I don't really have the resources to keep her properly. And I live in another country - don't equate the animal welfare system here with the US.

OK, now I was told that she will probably be moved to the neighbor's other house, and will probably live there (but still without vet care...but I'm glad she'll be getting food).  I wish I could keep her, but I guess this is for the best.

I'm sorry too if I upset some people with this thread. I'm sorta freaking out when I posted this so I may not have worded this problem that accurately.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

This was a very sad thread to me.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

piestuffable said:


> - don't equate the animal welfare system here with the US.


I don't. I equate compassion... which should be universal.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

^^ Judge all you want. Compassion can't be thoroughly acted out without resources - I wish the world would be as idealistic as your mind is, but it isn't. I already told you I don't want to abandon her, but can I stop what other people will do? It doesn't matter, she's going away anyways, and at least she'll still be fed there.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

I just don't understand this at all. This isn't a behavior issue, it's medical. I doubt a sick kitten will live after being abandoned. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*You started it!!*

Don't blame MowMow or anyone else for their comments. May I remind you that YOU were the one that started out the thread with: 

_*"Hey, I have this four-month-old street kitten that's been eating and playing in my front yard for two month*_


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

That's why I told everyone that I'm sorry for wording my initial post inappropriately. She is NOT my pet. Her mother was feral and I fed her because she keeps begging at my door, and I felt sorry for her, and I do like her so much taht I want to take her in. But it is not possible at the moment, and I am not the one taking care of her currently since I am out of town for work. I thought I could keep her in the area if I can stop her from pooping everywhere - which i now know is NOT a behavioral problem. 

Let me repeat this : SHE'S GOING SOMEWHERE ELSE TO LIVE (hopefully) COMFORTABLY. And I'm sorry for this thread.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

To make it clear - I think people also don't really understand what I meant by her not pooping in other people's houses:

She's a street cat, she roams everywhere and visits other people's houses for food/entertainment. She never poops in their yards, but she always did in ours. We'll try setting up a litter box and waiting until her stomach adjusts. For the moment, is chicken breast a good food for her tender stomach?


----------



## anne j (Sep 22, 2013)

If she's taking to eating from lots of different homes, she may be eating lots of different brands of food. And that can mess up a cat's stomach. So that's another thing to look at.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

piestuffable said:


> Let me repeat this : SHE'S GOING SOMEWHERE ELSE TO LIVE (hopefully) COMFORTABLY. And I'm sorry for this thread.


Live comfortably??? How do you do that when your sick and need medical attention???? 

This is sad....I feel for that poor little kitten who is sick not getting care and in your words lives with ANGRY people.....I shutter to think what they will do when they get angry with her....sooooo sad and not fair. St anthony please watch over this baby


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I do feel for this poor kitten, it really is a horrible situation, but by the sounds of things there is only so much the poster can do. They're living abroad, and it sounds like they're living with other people, so they aren't the only ones in the house, nor are they the ones who own it by the sounds of things. You only have so much say when you're living under someone else's roof. Doesn't sound like these people want a stray cat on their property, let alone in their house. If that is the case, I'm also sorry for the rough situation you've been placed in OP. Keep doing what you can for this kitten until you can't do anything any longer. Chicken breast should be fine, so long as that isn't her only source of nutrition. What were you feeding her before?


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Live comfortably??? How do you do that when your sick and need medical attention????
> 
> This is sad....I feel for that poor little kitten who is sick not getting care and in your words lives with ANGRY people.....I shutter to think what they will do when they get angry with her....sooooo sad and not fair. St anthony please watch over this baby


I can't afford the vet. What part of that do you not understand? If i hadnt interfered, the neighbor would've dumped her in some unknown territory long ago. I ARRANGED for her to be moved to another home. She was also terribly sick (much sicker before) and we treated her - we gave her nice soupy chicken and gave her some medication that the local pharmacy recommends. PLEASE NOTE THAT WE DON't have the money to treat this baby, but we are trying our best and I was freaking out because her problems didnt seem to stop. I 'm done.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

Jakiepoo said:


> I do feel for this poor kitten, it really is a horrible situation, but by the sounds of things there is only so much the poster can do. They're living abroad, and it sounds like they're living with other people, so they aren't the only ones in the house, nor are they the ones who own it by the sounds of things. You only have so much say when you're living under someone else's roof. Doesn't sound like these people want a stray cat on their property, let alone in their house. If that is the case, I'm also sorry for the rough situation you've been placed in OP. Keep doing what you can for this kitten until you can't do anything any longer. Chicken breast should be fine, so long as that isn't her only source of nutrition. What were you feeding her before?


Thanks for understanding Jakiepoo. I'm frustrated too and looks like she'll be transported into another home (not an ideal one, but still VERY good for the standards of stray cats around here...). I'm sad but she'll be well-fed and happy. I hope her intestinal problems can get better while she's still in my area. And yes, some of the people in my house never wanted the cat... It's just that I feel sorry for her and they (out of grace) volunteered to help while I'm away for a year.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if everyone quite understands that this is *not* the OP's cat, it's a neighborhood cat, and that _everything_ she's doing is an act of kindness, even coming here and asking for help. 

I know the first post and title were a little shocking, but geez, lighten up.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

I agree with all our people here, you never, ever throw away any animal in my opinion. I agree that you should get a small litter box and show the kitten where it is. Make sure it is very small and she can climb into it. I hope all will work out for the kitten and you.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess the lesson of this thread is to NOT post a quick, miss-worded paragraph then wonder why cat loving people disparage. I think most people read the original post then respond without reading ALL the following responses. What exactly was expected of us in the first place? Were we to say "oh, that's ok, just dump this sick kitten on someone else, somewhere far away."? Sheesh.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I'm not sure if everyone quite understands that this is *not* the OP's cat, it's a neighborhood cat, and that _everything_ she's doing is an act of kindness, even coming here and asking for help.
> 
> I know the first post and title were a little shocking, but geez, lighten up.


Yeah, I kinda cringed when I read this thread back when it was first posted because I knew that the title would invite criticism--understandably, but I feel bad for the OP. :-?


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

marie73 said:


> I'm not sure if everyone quite understands that this is *not* the OP's cat, it's a neighborhood cat, and that _everything_ she's doing is an act of kindness, even coming here and asking for help.
> 
> I know the first post and title were a little shocking, but geez, lighten up.


Exactly, ...people need to slow down a bit, take a minute or two to read what's going on in the post.

It's easy to get angry first, I almost did till I realised it didn't make sense because taking the time to post here means there is a certain level of care. Actually quite a bit of care to make that kind of effort.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

I agree that I worded this the wrong way. @Marcia: I'm not asking for people to say 'yes, throw this kitten away!' I was just in a panic because the people back home are getting angry, and yes, they are threatening to throw the kitten away because of her poop problem. Coming to think of it now, I think they're also in the heat of the moment because they have their jobs and their lives and they come home to see this kitten (which is NOT their pet) making a mess of things.
In that freak-out mode, I just posted here to try and find some sort of solution because I thought that if I could fix her stomach problems, I could keep her happy in the area. I fail to say that she is not my pet, even though I like her very much, and I do not have the resources to keep her/give proper medication. Even if I want to find her a home, ALMOST NO ONE wants a street cat because people here want to avoid stray animals as much as possible. They would want high-end bred cats like Persians. 

She's currently being fed outside the yard now (but away from the road) so for now, no one's getting angry at the baby. She's safe - she has a fluffy mat for a bed and she has two siblings (from an older litter batch, also feral) that are very civil with her. I'm hoping she's not too traumatized by her mom leaving her.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

*Where does a scared cat usually go????*

Please help guys I'm really really really upset about this problem. If you read my previous posts I think you know that I'm having issues with a stray that I've been feeding because she begged at my door all the time.... Now I'm out of town and I arranged for her to go elsewhere since no one can take care of her anymore. But now suddenly the neighborhood's authorities 'took action' and dumped her in another area. A close friend of mine went to look for her the following morning but she's just GONE. My friend asked around and no one saw this little kitty. I'm so so so upset right now and furious and angry but I can't do anything - I can't look for her since I'm so far away.
Please, please, does anyone have any idea of what a kitty might do when she got dumped in a new place??? Will she try to go home????? Will she try to run as far away as possible??? I'm still so so so so trying to guess where she had gone to - she can't just disappear like that...  There are no signs of her dead body yet,and I hope it doesnt have to be that way...


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what answer you're hoping to get. Nobody knows where the kitten might have gone and whether (s)he's still alive. 

In a perfect world we all would take care of all the cats, but unfortunately it's not a perfect world and I do understand that many do not have the finances to take care of a stray or even a pet for that matter. I'm not sure where you're from but the mentality of people differs hugely. For many cats are just there to control the mice population. Do I wish it was different? Absolutely! Can I change the world? No. I want to give a few cats the best life, but there are many more in need. 

Anyways, long answer that's probably not all that helpful. I hope the kitten is ok or at the very least not suffering, but sadly there's no way to know. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Unfortunately there's no way to know where she is. She may try to come back, or she may not. It depends on the cat.

I don't think there's much more you can do for her at this point, so just try to reassure yourself that you did what you could.


----------



## piestuffable (Jul 29, 2013)

SHE WAS FOUND!!! Thank goodness )))


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

I just read through this entire thread and while I have some reservations about everything, I can tell the OP is definitely trying and cares, and the most important thing here is to offer them any help we can. The kitten is the priority, we can get angry later. 

Thank God she was found! Can you tell us anything else? Her health or what's going to happen to her? Also, just for the sake of asking, where _do_ you live? It might help knowing. Is there anything else anyone can do? I'm very, very saddened for this baby and her situation, but I also know that it can be very difficult when you are in certain situations, so thank you dearly for trying to help her. I think if everyone in the world tried to help at least one animal, lots more would be saved.


----------



## feralkit (Oct 20, 2013)

I read through this post and my heart breaks for piestuffable and the kitten that is loved! To be helpless and away from the kitten, thinking about her so much, enough to be online trying to get help for the stray, from another country. I hope you are reunited with the kitten when you return. I know how it feels to be financially helpless with so much love for a creature. It is breaking me to help the ferals in my area but I do what I can. 

I was lucky to recently find some help from other cat lovers that offered me meds, reimbursement for a can of formula (for kittens that I took in from my area, not adopted from them!), and very low cost TNR (tag neuter release) for the ones that I feed. My baby Gremlin still poos a tiny bit while being petted. I believe it is from the medicine she was given to treat her worms and mange at the vet. She didn't do it before the treatments. I hope it runs its course soon. She uses the litterbox and has never purposefully excreted anywhere else. You should have seen how happily she dug into the litter as soon as I introduced it to her! She just goes a bit when excited. I still cuddle her, even if she has accidents. I have 4 young kittens that need stimulation to go, and get messy with that no matter how hard I try to keep neat. My washing machine is working overtime! Haha. 

If you are doing everything that you can, the love is there! <3


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am really glad she was found!


----------

